# Atlantis vs. Marriott info.



## Potential Buyer Scott (Apr 22, 2006)

Friends of ours may be interested in a summer week Atlantis unit.  I am not very familiar with Atlantis other than I have heard it is really nice and kids love it.

Can someone tell me how it compares to the top Marriott Vacation Club Properties (my opinion is that these are Maui, Ko Olina, Hilton Head -- Grande Ocean, and Aruba)?  

It appears that the cost to buy is similar, and the MFs are about $1,000, although MGO has the advantage of not requiring airfare.

Can someone tell me how it compares in terms of overall costs, fun level and activities for kids and adults, crowdedness, tradeablity and any other key factors you can identify to aid someone in a decision about which location is right for them?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 22, 2006)

There's lots of good info about Atlantis in the TUG reviews (over 20 reviews):  
http://tug2.com/RnR/RatingsAndReviews.aspx?ResortGUID=A63587D7-AA91-403E-BB67-6888702F074E

And since it is a Starwood property and exchanges through the Starwood Vacation Network, this report will also be helpful to you:  http://www.tug2.net/advice/Starwood_Vacation_Network.htm

In the past, there have been other threads on this board comparing Marriott and Starwood that may still be there if you search for them.


----------



## Seth Nock (Apr 22, 2006)

Atlantis is a very nice property and VERY kid friendly. However, Atlantis's maintenance fees & taxes are significantly more than most Marriotts.  Summer is Gold season. I think you maintenance figure is too low.  Make sure you want such high annual costs before buying.


----------



## reddiablosv (Apr 22, 2006)

Potential Buyer Scott said:
			
		

> Friends of ours may be interested in a summer week Atlantis unit.  I am not very familiar with Atlantis other than I have heard it is really nice and kids love it.
> 
> Can someone tell me how it compares to the top Marriott Vacation Club Properties (my opinion is that these are Maui, Ko Olina, Hilton Head -- Grande Ocean, and Aruba)?
> 
> ...




I have to qualify my opinion by saying that my Marriott experience is limited to the Aruba Surf Club only.  But, I have spent two weeks at the Harborside Atlantis.  There is no comparison between the two resorts!!! The Atlantis is in a class by itself!!   Size, Grandeur, Glamour, Glitz, Activities, it is a world class resort frequented by the rich and famous.   The Marriott's, in contrast, are nice timeshares.   Ben


----------



## gmarine (Apr 22, 2006)

Potential Buyer Scott said:
			
		

> Friends of ours may be interested in a summer week Atlantis unit.  I am not very familiar with Atlantis other than I have heard it is really nice and kids love it.
> 
> Can someone tell me how it compares to the top Marriott Vacation Club Properties (my opinion is that these are Maui, Ko Olina, Hilton Head -- Grande Ocean, and Aruba)?
> 
> ...



I believe current maintenance fees at Atlantis are closer to $2000 for a two bedroom unit.


----------



## tsl (Apr 23, 2006)

Potential Buyer Scott said:
			
		

> Friends of ours may be interested in a summer week Atlantis unit.  I am not very familiar with Atlantis other than I have heard it is really nice and kids love it.
> 
> Can someone tell me how it compares to the top Marriott Vacation Club Properties (my opinion is that these are Maui, Ko Olina, Hilton Head -- Grande Ocean, and Aruba)?
> 
> ...



Where to start.......The vacation experiences are totally different so it depends on what you want.  Our kids were 7 and 11 when they went to Atlantis and declared it the best vacation in their lives.  They had previously been to Marriotts in Hilton Head, Orlando, CA, etc.  We are taking our first trip as a family to Hawaii this year.  My spouse and I have been to all the resorts you listed as a comparison in the Marriott system and they are all quality.

When we travel w/ the kids, the kids want lots of activity.  Our kids would never find a good book and a palm tree and think that is a great vacation (even though mom does).  Atlantis is non-stop 5 star activity.  Every day there is a printed bulletin of all the different games, activities, shows, fish feedings, teen clubs, pre-teen clubs, kids' club etc. plus there is the lagoon for water sports/snorkeling, the beach, the pool, the slides etc.   While Marriott has activities, it is NOTHING like Atlantis.  Atlantis has the best service I have seen.  It is expensive but the management wants you to feel like it was worth every penny--and it is.  We were at Atlantis a week and did not do a fraction of the things offered.  There was so much to do, we never left the resort.  The negatives of Atlantis are it is busy, usually there are a lot of guests (but the lay out is nice in that it doesn't seem crowded) and the food is very expensive.  Remember, Atlantis is a complex of several hotels, shops, casinos etc. and the Harborside timeshare so it is larger than any of the Marriott properties mentioned.  The beach experience at Atlantis is nothing like the beach at the Marriott HH, Aruba or Hawaii resorts.  The beach is way more crowded.  There are reviews of folks who did not like Atlantis b/c it was so busy and didn't have the quiet tropical feel.

The Marriotts have activity on site but not a full time schedule---but this is not why we travel in the Marriott system.  Marriotts are consistently great units in great locations.   The locations typically have a lot of things one can do.  Our kids love the Marriott experience and as adults when we want more of a quiet, tropical vacation, Marriott is our choice above Atlantis.

While the purchase price is similiar, the Westin maintenance fees are no where close.  My Gold Harborside fees were over $1800 this year.  That is the same as BOTH my Marriotts.  

Trading is great for Marriotts.  I have direct traded as well as traded through II and when planning in advance, I typically have received my requests.  The Westin system through II stinks.  There is a Westin acct and Westin chooses the week they deposit w/ II and it may not even be your resort or season.  With a resort like Harborside, I either rent it or direct trade it.   Since it is almost an impossible trade for summer and I own a fixed week, it is easy to direct trade for exactly what we want.  But again, this is rare.  We purchased Harborside to use.

Airfare is an important consideration.  It takes a ton of FF miles and/or money to get our family of 4 to Hawaii and about a third of that to get us to Atlantis, HH, CA, or FL.  Aruba is also a VERY expensive airfare from TX.

I think the best advice I can give is visit the location b/f you buy.  All the properties you listed are great but they are expensive.  You don't pay this kind of money for a trader.  These resorts are typically the ones you want to visit often.  Before I would spend the money on these properties, I would want to see them.  Take a promo tour or rent a week from an owner.  

Good Luck!!


----------

